# ING Direct, qué tal funciona?



## Lopedeberga (26 Feb 2013)

Buenas, resulta que he oído comentar, ya hace tiempo, de las ventajas que supuestamente ofrece este banco, me gustaría saber la opinión de los foreros que lo conozcan y si sus ventajas son reales o no.


----------



## Freedomfighter (26 Feb 2013)

A mi me va bien con ellos, y por comparación con otros sale ganando por goleada, no hay comisiones y encima te pagan interés en la cuenta naranja, tienes tarjetas Visa débito y Visa Crédito (recargable) gratis, te devuelven de los recibos de la luz y el tfno y además está garantizado por FGD Holandés y no el Español, que aunque nunca se sabe, me parece más fiable....en fin....yo estoy contento con él.......


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (26 Feb 2013)

Por ahí había otro hilo de ING
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...anjas-y-pierde-hegemonia-estos-productos.html


----------



## ukelele (26 Feb 2013)

Solo le puedo comentar sobre las cuentas Nómina y Naranja, que son las que tengo.

La Cuenta Naranja se asocia a otra que tenga en un banco diferente, y básicamente sirve para acumular intereses sin hacer gran cosa. Es gratuita y no requiere de un ingreso mínimo, y paga intereses mes a mes.

La Cuenta Nómina sirve, lógicamente, para mucho más y es ahora mismo mi cuenta principal. Basta con tener nómina (sin cantidad mínima) o realizar una transferencia tipo nómina (que no sé lo que es pero lo he oido nombrar) y a cambio dan la tarjeta de débito gratis, con la que sacar dinero sin comisiones en cualquier cajero 4B y también en los Euro 6000 a partir de 50€. A partir de los 3-4 meses con uns ingresos de (creo) 900€ o más puede solicitar la tarjeta de crédito, también gratuita aunque con unos intereses salvajes si se opta por el pago a plazos (gratuito si se aplazan las compras al mes siguiente).

A los 11 meses de tenerla y si sigue habiendo movimiento, ING preconcede un préstamo de hasta 12.000€ (en mi caso) sin comisiones de apertura o amortización, con un interés algo más bajo que lo que ronda por ahí, 8,95% TAE.

Yo desde luego estoy muy contento con ellos y se lo recomiendo a todo el mundo, lo único es que la nómina, por ejemplo, tarda un día más en cobrarse y si coincide que es fin de semana es un marrón. Para todo lo demás está bien.


----------



## El Nvcleo del Alma (26 Feb 2013)

El funcionamiento de la pagina web es lo mas cutre, chapucero y lleno de bugs que te puedas imaginar. Aparte de eso, no es un banco español y las comisiones son aceptables.


----------



## Lopedeberga (26 Feb 2013)

bankiero dijo:


> Por ahí había otro hilo de ING
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...anjas-y-pierde-hegemonia-estos-productos.html



Sí, seguro, pero lo busqué y no lo ví, por eso abrí este...


----------



## Galvani (26 Feb 2013)

Llevo 10 años con ellos y no tengo quejas, con la cuenta nómina que tuve activa aún estando en paro y sin cobrar,me mandaron la tarjeta de débito gratuita. Antes podías sacar gratis en cualquier cajero 4B y Euro6000, (creo que en los servired nunca se pudo gratis), luego sólo en los 4B y en los Euro6000 a partir de 50 euros. Ahora no sé si sigue así para los Euro6000. Transferencias gratis y a la UE gratis hasta 50000 eur.


----------



## makinacat (26 Feb 2013)

ING ya no devuelve % de los recibos a los que abran la cuenta nómina a partir de 2013, y para nadie el % en BP.

Dicho esto, es el mejor banco en el que he estado con diferencia...


----------



## nominefi (26 Feb 2013)

makinacat dijo:


> ING ya no devuelve % de los recibos a los que abran la cuenta nómina a partir de 2013, y para nadie el % en BP.
> 
> Dicho esto, es el mejor banco en el que he estado con diferencia...



creo que devuelve un 3% en Galp


----------



## serafine7 (27 Feb 2013)

Me apunto el hilo que yo también estoy pensando en meter ahorros en ING, a ver que nos cuentan...


----------



## eufcb5 (27 Feb 2013)

y esta cuenta nomina puede ir a nombre de mas de un titular??


----------



## tucapital.es (27 Feb 2013)

Lopedeberga dijo:


> Buenas, resulta que he oído comentar, ya hace tiempo, de las ventajas que supuestamente ofrece este banco, me gustaría saber la opinión de los foreros que lo conozcan y si sus ventajas son reales o no.



Como entidad online es la mejor, sobre todo ahora que los bancos españoles se han ajustado a los limites del BdE y éste banco no.

Ahora mismo da un 2,6% TAE, que dentro de lo que cabe es de lo mejorcito que hay (salvo algunas excepciones como la cuenta coinc) ahora mismo. Además si puedes aplicar el truco de cambio de foro, lo puedes tener siempre el dinero en el depósito naranja y a alta rentabilidad.

Salu2.


----------



## Gian Gastone (1 Mar 2013)

la cuenta naraja acaba de bajar los intereses. practicamente ya no da nada. pero no te cobra gastos.


----------



## tucapital.es (1 Mar 2013)

NO... sigue igual que el mes pasado, al 2,6% nuevos clientes, y 1,2% para ya clientes.

Salu2.


----------



## Gian Gastone (1 Mar 2013)

tucapital.es dijo:


> NO... sigue igual que el mes pasado, al 2,6% nuevos clientes, y 1,2% para ya clientes.
> 
> Salu2.



Pues acabo de consultar saldo, y manteniendo saldo inter'es, han bajado los intereses con respecto al mes anterior, igual es que me han visto cara de pardillo.


----------



## Tichy (1 Mar 2013)

Gian Gastone dijo:


> Pues acabo de consultar saldo, y manteniendo saldo inter'es, han bajado los intereses con respecto al mes anterior, igual es que me han visto cara de pardillo.



Exactamente ¿Cuánto te ha bajado? ¿Estás teniendo en consideración que febrero solo tiene 28 días?


----------



## tucapital.es (1 Mar 2013)

Claro... esa es la razón, pero el TAE y el TIN no ha cambiado.


----------



## Ninonino (5 Mar 2013)

eufcb5 dijo:


> y esta cuenta nomina puede ir a nombre de mas de un titular??



Sí, al abrir la cuenta te metes tú solo como titular, pero después puedes añadir un cotitular o una persona autorizada yendo a "Documentación" - Cuenta nómina - Alta de nuevo titular.


----------



## tucapital.es (6 Mar 2013)

Ninonino dijo:


> Sí, al abrir la cuenta te metes tú solo como titular, pero después puedes añadir un cotitular o una persona autorizada yendo a "Documentación" - Cuenta nómina - Alta de nuevo titular.



Después no se puede añadir cotitulares en la cuenta, eso sólo se puede hacer cuando se abre la cuenta.

Salu2.


----------



## ZZPAFF (6 Mar 2013)

Hola a todos!!!!!!!

Estoy gestionando el cambio de foto pero no me deja entrar en el apartado de DEPÓSITOS en toda la mañana. A primera hora he hecho las transferencias sin problema pero ya no me ha dejado acceder a los depósitos para comprobar si había cambiado la foto. Es normal?????


----------



## LuigiDS (6 Mar 2013)

Buenas, mi duda va dirigida a lo siguiente. Una vez superado el deposito promocional de la cuenta naranja a que interes retribuye esa cuenta. LLevo con ellas ya tres años con cuenta nomina y naranja y hasta ahora cero problemas. Aunque han retirado el 2 por cien en recibos a los clientes antiguos se lo mantienen pues a mi si me lo devuelven.


----------



## tucapital.es (6 Mar 2013)

Al 1,2% TAE, pero existen trucos para poder seguir disfrutándo al 2,6% TAE en el depósito naranja:

- Consigue 2,6% TAE en ING Direct mediante el truco cambio de foto 

Salu2.


----------



## arrhenius (6 Mar 2013)

el mejor banco online sin duda


----------



## piramide (11 Mar 2013)

Acabo de abrir un cuenta "sin nomina" y todo el proceso ha sido muy rápido.

En mi caso me interesaba la tareta 4b gratuita.

De momento contento.

S2


----------



## Visa.Cash (13 Mar 2013)

Han bajado la panoja mínima para abrir ciertos depósitos.

Antes había ciertos depósitos que exigían 25.000 € y hasta 50.000 € para abrirlos.

Ahora todos se han reducido a 10.000 €.

Ahí lo dejo.


----------



## Vedder (14 Mar 2013)

¿Sabéis si a un cliente que abrió cuenta nómina el año pasado (y por tanto le devuelven el 2% de los recibos domiciliados), abre una segunda cuenta nómina conjunta, le devolverían ese % de los recibos independientemente de que en cuenta se domicilien?


----------



## tucapital.es (14 Mar 2013)

Sólo le devuelve si se domicilia en la cuenta que abrió hace 1 año.

Salu2.


----------



## serhost (14 Mar 2013)

Pero tienes bankinter que paga interés en cuenta en lugar de devolver por recibos. Otros bancos también ofrecen descuento en recibos. Vamos, que hay vida más allá de ING


----------



## Ninonino (14 Mar 2013)

tucapital.es dijo:


> Después no se puede añadir cotitulares en la cuenta, eso sólo se puede hacer cuando se abre la cuenta.
> 
> Salu2.



No, en ING no es así. ING no te deja abrir una cuenta nómina con un cotitular en el momento de la apertura porque el formulario que cubres por internet no te ofrece esa opción. El cotitular lo tienes que añadir más tarde yendo a donde yo indiqué antes: Documentación - Cuenta Nómina - Alta de nuevo titular.


----------



## rouzen (17 Mar 2013)

No me creo lo que veo. ¿ING sólo ofrece ya 2 depósitos y a partir de 10.000 euros con rentabilidades del 1.50 y 1.75%? Con esa oferta no sé a dónde pretenden ir. Yo tengo uno con ellos que vence en abril pero viendo este panorama...


----------



## Visa.Cash (17 Mar 2013)

Además no te deja aportar capital al depósito, si metes 10.000 € por ejemplo pues tiene que cumplirse el plazo del depósito para aportar nuevo capital. Eso me parece una mierda.


----------



## Vedder (20 Mar 2013)

tucapital.es dijo:


> Sólo le devuelve si se domicilia en la cuenta que abrió hace 1 año.
> 
> Salu2.



Me alegra poder contradecirte, consultado dos veces en ING, la devolución de recibos está asociada al cliente, no a la cuenta nómina en cuestión. Así que al abrir una segunda cuenta nómina para hacerla común de gastos, es posible domiciliar los recibos en ella y se procederá a la devolución del 2% siempre y cuando el cliente se hiciera cliente, antes de que eliminasen esta característica del banco.

Ps: Confirmaré cuando estén cambiados los recibos y reciba dicha devolución en una segunda cuenta nómina abierta en marzo ya con la política cambiada de devolución.


----------



## valladolid (20 Mar 2013)

La.ùnica pega poder devolver recibos por internet creo que.no es posible....


----------



## tonino (20 Mar 2013)

valladolid dijo:


> La.ùnica pega poder devolver recibos por internet creo que.no es posible....



Yo hace años que tengo la cuenta nomina y he devuelto recibos por internet sin ningún problema.

Saludos


----------



## valladolid (20 Mar 2013)

Como lo haces mandas un mail.....


----------



## serhost (20 Mar 2013)

valladolid dijo:


> Como lo haces mandas un mail.....



Desde la web -> Recibos -> Consultar -> Devolver recibos o algo similar. Vamos, que tienes la opción directamente en la web.


----------



## tonino (21 Mar 2013)

Disculpa Valladolid!

Es tal como dice serhost

Saludos


----------



## Rafacoins (19 Abr 2013)

Nadie ha hablado de la atención telefonica y me parece excelente.
Atienden muy rapido y se quedan contigo al telefono hasta que solucionas el problema que tengas sin prisas. Desde luego es el unico banco de los que he tratado que puedo darles un 10 en este aspecto


----------



## euroburbuja (19 Abr 2013)

Rafacoins dijo:


> Nadie ha hablado de la atención telefonica y me parece excelente.
> Atienden muy rapido y se quedan contigo al telefono hasta que solucionas el problema que tengas sin prisas. Desde luego es el unico banco de los que he tratado que puedo darles un 10 en este aspecto



igualito que ibanesto ::


----------



## serhost (19 Abr 2013)

euroburbuja dijo:


> igualito que ibanesto ::



:-D lo malo de ibanesto es que sus procedimientos son enrevesados y es una casa de putas de desorganización, pero la atención al cliente, en trato, es cordial en general. No como en las oficinas, que ahí dependiendo a cual vayas es un cachondeo.

La mejor oficina en Coruña: la de los juzgados, tardan porque hay mucha gente, pero te atienden BIEN. La de Juan Flórez mejor ni pisarla, allí te mienten a la cara para no pasar trabajo.

La de cuatro caminos, de los ministerios también pasan de casi todo.

Me las conozco todas por los problemas que tuve con la clave de acceso al darme de alta, que cada poco tiempo, me la anulaban.


----------



## perogrullo (19 Abr 2013)

también tiene la "cuenta impuestos cero", que es como la cuenta naranja, pero los impuestos los paga ING (te los devuelve). La diferencia es que esta cuenta debe tener un ingreso programado mensual, como mínimo.


----------

